# Help with water pump types



## PETETHEROD (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi

I'm about to fit a Fracino Duel Fuel machine into a trailer and need some advice on what water pumps to fit. Size etc and model? where to buy?

Many thanks Pete


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Pete,

Shurflo pump from Coffee Hit - works well and doesn't get broken in the cold weather like the impeller pumps! If you need anything else for your set up, give me a shout, I can get hold of most things for fitting out your trailer!

Andy


----------



## MelonCoffee (Jun 21, 2012)

If it is a new machine from Fracino they can supply a flo-jet copy.

(recently aided fitting Fracino dual fuel to a coffee bike and flo-jet was supplied by Fracino - don't know £s though)


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Have a look at a Whale pump.


----------

